# Open repair of TFCC



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 26, 2008)

My doc performed an ORIF of ulnar styloid fracture and repair of TFCC...can anyone help with the coding of this?  Would you code 25652-22 or is there a separate code to describe the TFCC?  I'm stumped...  Thanks to all!!


----------



## CWISNER (Jun 26, 2008)

My doc uses the code 25320 for the open repair of the TFCC.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## mbort (Jun 26, 2008)

see also 25337


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah - I like that one even better!  Thank you!


----------



## mdarling (Mar 13, 2014)

*Tfcc repair*

Cpt Code 25107 is specifically for Arthrotomy, distal radioulnar joint including repair of triangular cartilage, complex


----------

